# Primus



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Any fans of Primus?

They're one of thsoe bands that have been around forever for me but I've not paid them a great deal of attention until more recently.

I mean I know they wrote the South Park theme and a track off The Beavis and Butthead experience but until recently I'd not taken much note.

Have to say though, really impressive musicianship and Les Claypool is an amazing bassist!!!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Not really looked in to these either myself.
They were also in Bill and Teds Bogus journey at the battle of the bands bit.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I've not seen that movie for so long but they've always been one of those bands that are just there. Remember a mate of mine buying 'The Brown Album' when it came out but never thought anything of it. 

I think now I can appreciate the musicianship as much as the crazyness of their sound!


----------



## Mr_Fish (Jun 27, 2007)

Love Primus saw them at the Royal Albert hall back in April and saw them last year at Brixton as well. Les is a bass god!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

He really is one of the best bassist I've seen, certainly out of the bands I like anyway!! 

I definitely need to try and catch them playing somewhere.


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

First heard Primus in 1999 when Tony Hawk Pro Skater came out. 'Jerry was a race car driver' was one of the tunes that just stood out. Can't believe the album came out 21 years ago. After that I bought them all, except the newest from last year.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I remember them back on The Beavis and Butthead Experience where they actually wrote a song specifically for the album. Was actually one of the best tracks on there haha. 

Still taken me this long to really notice them as that was in about 1994! haha


----------



## JoeNobody (Feb 21, 2010)

mdswente said:


> 'Jerry was a race car driver'


Cracking tune that one, although I think Tommy the Cat just has the edge on it. Sailing the Seas of Cheese is one of my all time favourite albums :thumb:


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

Big primus fan here. Wasn't right keen on the albums with the new drummer 'brain'. But 'Lacquer head' off Antipop is a good song.


----------

